# Help!



## domo1984 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've got GUMMY on my Charge and it hshad my phone freezing and reseting either on its own or by battery pop for a while now. I need some help in restoring it back to stock and finding a root that will allow me to access my titanium backup only. I used odin to out it on but i did it all on another computer. So if anybody can lend me a hand in fixing this i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is rude, but there are so many threads about restoring your phone, have you read any of them? If you got gummy on your phone then you should be able to fix it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## domo1984 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not rude. I figured i would short cut it and not have to read each thread. A friend of mine rooted the phone for me thats why nothing is on my comouter at home. Im just trying to find more about partial roots and find a good tether to connect my tablet to because open garden is doing it.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## sonsai (Aug 5, 2011)

youre tablet has to support adhoc networks for open garden to work because thats what it brodcasts its signal as. if you do some research you might beable to modify your tablet to do this. other than that try the new pdanet as they have recently updated their app to support wifi tether.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

domo1984 said:


> Not rude. I figured i would short cut it and not have to read each thread. A friend of mine rooted the phone for me thats why nothing is on my comouter at home. Im just trying to find more about partial roots and find a good tether to connect my tablet to because open garden is doing it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


Well, to answer your question about tethering, I would recommend Google's open-source project WIFI APK. Google the following or click here
http://www.google.co...+tether&spell=1

This allows the Droid Charge to broadcast as a normal WIFI relation (at least in my experiences) and you can connect your tablet to this hotspot. FYI there's much better ROM's out now for the Charge- I would consider changing your ROM... Just my .2cents


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Get something besides Gummycharged. There has been no new developing done on it for months. There are much newer, better roms out there.


----------



## sonsai (Aug 5, 2011)

personally i like eclipse rom but its not posted here you can find it at eclipserom.com


----------

